# Woes: upgrading rouncube 0.9.5 to 1.0.5

## Robert S

I have upgraded roundcube from 0.9.5 to 1.0.5.  Previously the files installed into /var/www/localhost/htdocs/roundcube, but now they only go into  /usr/share/webapps/roundcube/1.0.5/htdocs.  It looks like the problem may be that my /var is on a separate partition from /usr, and the installer can't create hard links from /var to /usr.

I have managed to temporarily resolve this problem by adding the "vhosts" USE flag and doing the following:

```
webapp-config --copy --dir=roundcube --install roundcube 1.0.5
```

It is all working fine now, except that when I re-emerge roundcube everything from /var/www/localhost/htdocs/roundcube disappears except for temporary files, logs etc.

There seems to be an option to use symlinks in /etc/vhosts/webapp-config, but there doesn't seem to be an option to copy files into /var/www/localhost/htdocs when I run webapp-config (which is the recommended method).

Is there a way that I can get upgrades happening so that this doesn't occur in the future?

PS - I've managed to fix this by putting vhost_link_type="copy" in /etc/vhosts/webapp-config.  This must be an undocumented feature.  How do I stop the /installer directory from being installed when I reinstall roundcube?  This is an enormous security risk.

----------

